# era ou foi?



## nickswicks

Oi,

Esta certo dizer:

tinha uma entrevista com ele ontem, *era (foi?)* muito informal e muito interessante de aprender um pouco mais sobre a empressa.

please feel free to make any other corrections!
obrigada


----------



## Bahiano

nickswicks said:


> Oi,
> 
> Esta certo dizer:
> 
> tinha teve/houve uma entrevista com ele ontem, era* (foi?)* muito informal e muito interessante de aprender um pouco mais sobre a empressa.
> 
> please feel free to make any other corrections!
> obrigada


Hi nicks,

Since the time distance is not too long (ontem) I wouldn't use Pretérito.


----------



## bhagavan dasa

> Since the time distance is not too long (ontem) I wouldn't use Pretérito.


 
Ambos são "pretérito", uma vez que descrevem algo no passado. O "era" é pretérito imperfeito, que traz a idéia de alguma duração no passado, ao passo que "foi" é perfeito, ou pontual.

Como foi uma única entrevista, e não se descreve algo com duração no passado, deve-se usar o pretérito perfeito "foi".

Quanto ao *tinha*, eu usaria "teve", "houve" ou "foi feita", pois "tinha" também traz a idéia de repetição no passado, o que não foi o caso.

É um tanto estranho se somar com "e" "muito informal" e "interessante", by the way.

"foi muito interessante aprender", o "de" não entra na brincadeira. Boa sorte com a regência da língua portuguesa - você vai precisar! `


----------



## nickswicks

ok, obrigada, entao posso dizer:

Eu tive uma entrevista informal com ele ontem. foi muito interessante aprender um pouco mais sobre a empressa.

also, if i were to say "it was interesting to get a feel" of how the company works -
is it ok to say: "foi interessante de conhecer o ar de a empressa/de como funciona a empressa." i have a feeling that is really not correct! 

just a note - this is meant to be spoken portuguese as i am preparing for a telephone interview. if that makes any difference.

obrigada!


----------



## bhagavan dasa

"Eu tive uma entrevista informal com ele ontem. Foi muito interessante aprender um pouco mais sobre a empressa". 

I would hire you as soon as you had finished this sentence, thinking "what amazing portuguese!" 

Regarding "get a feel", I think it would be good to say: "ter uma idéia", like: "Foi bom ter tido uma idéia de como funciona a empressa" or "Foi bom ter tido uma idéia do funcionamento da empresa"


----------



## nickswicks

thank you bhagavan!i hope i have an interviewer who is so nice!
my problem is less the spoken language than the written - i am in despair about understanding all the rules, which you don't have to be so strict with when speaking! also i find the portugese accent/vocabulary so difficult after learning portuguese in brasil!oh well 

obrigaga!


----------



## jazyk

Engraçado que o bhagavan dasa foi contaminado pelo empressa  do nickswicks e não o corrigiu para empresa . O som é bem diferente. Um s entre vogais soa como z; dois ss entre vogais soam como s.


----------



## bhagavan dasa

jazyk said:


> Engraçado que o bhagavan dasa foi contaminado pelo empressa  do nickswicks e não o corrigiu para empresa . O som é bem diferente. Um s entre vogais soa como z; dois ss entre vogais soam como s.


 
É o nosso amigo ctrl+c/ctrl+v

O que acho interessante dessa regra do "s" entre vogais ter som de "z" é que não se trata de uma convenção ortográfica como o "m" no final de palavras, senão que é um condicionamento fonológico: embora o artigo definido, plural, feminino "as" seja foneticamente /as/, se você coloca uma palavra iniciada com vogal em seguida, ele passa a ser /az/ como em: "as andorinhas".

Legal, né?  Feliz!


----------



## jazyk

Não sei a que se deve esse comentário, só apontei o erro em empressa porque quem escreve empressa possivelmente diz empressa, e eu consideraria isso um erro gravíssimo em português e seria possível que nem entendesse a primeira vez que o ouvisse.


----------



## bhagavan dasa

O comentário não tem nada a ver mesmo. Foi só um _extra_.

A resposta a sua pergunta está no crtl+c/ crtl+v, que são os atalhos no teclado para se copiar e colar um texto. Copiei o texto sem perceber que estava errado, pois me foquei apenas no foi/era, que era a pergunta original do thread.


----------



## Bahiano

bhagavan dasa said:


> Ambos são "pretérito", uma vez que descrevem algo no passado. O "era" é pretérito imperfeito, que traz a idéia de alguma duração no passado, ao passo que "foi" é perfeito, ou pontual. (...)


Oi bhagavan, tudo jóia?
Ai meu deus, eu não canso de fazer esse erro, sabia! É sempre que eu falo _Pretérito_ me referindo ao _Pretérito Imperfeito_ (e claro, falo _Perfeito_ pensando no _PPS_...).
Eu acho é porque na língua alemã temos o _Präteritum_ (comparável com _Pretérito Imperfeito_) e o _Perfekt_ (comparável com _PPS / Perfeito Composto_).
Então bhagavan, fico agradecido por sua observação e te desejo um bom fim de semana.
Abraços, Bahiano


----------



## bhagavan dasa

Um alemão com a carisma e educação de uma bahiano... interessante!


----------



## Outsider

Bahiano said:


> Ai meu deus, eu não canso de fazer esse erro, sabia! É sempre que eu falo _Pretérito_ me referindo ao _Pretérito Imperfeito_ (e claro, falo _Perfeito_ pensando no _PPS_...).
> Eu acho é porque na língua alemã temos o _Präteritum_ (comparável com _Pretérito Imperfeito_) e o _Perfekt_ (comparável com _PPS / Perfeito Composto_).


Não é propriamente um erro, mas quando em português dizemos "pretérito", sem mais, referimo-nos ao pretérito _perfeito_. O "pretérito imperfeito" abreviamos para "imperfeito".


----------



## GamblingCamel

New sub-topic

_Era uma cirurgia delicada. Foi uma cirurgia delicada._

"A delicate surgery" is a specific, definite event in respect to time; thus the pretérito perfeito ~~ FOI ~~ seems appropriate to me.
However, online I also see people using the pretérito imperfeito ~~ ERA. Would they be trying to emphasize that the surgery went on and on, that is, it took a long time?

Or is the selection of verb just a matter of personal style or narrational context?

Obviously, in EN, it's "It was a delicate surgery."


----------



## Alandria

Era = used to be
Foi = it was


----------



## englishmania

_Era uma cirurgia delicada (it was expected to be difficult). Felizmente, correu (it's finished now) tudo bem.

_


----------



## Outsider

GamblingCamel said:


> _Era uma cirurgia delicada. Foi uma cirurgia delicada._
> 
> "A delicate surgery" is a specific, definite event in respect to time; thus the pretérito perfeito ~~ FOI ~~ seems appropriate to me.


I agree. My first choice would be _foi_. However, _era_ is also possible. More on this below.



GamblingCamel said:


> However, online I also see people using the pretérito imperfeito ~~ ERA. Would they be trying to emphasize that the surgery went on and on, that is, it took a long time?
> 
> Or is the selection of verb just a matter of personal style or narrational context?


Narrational context is a good way to put it. I'd say that _foi_ implies that you are looking back at the surgery from the present as an event which has been finished, as though reporting a done deal. You're emphasizing how the surgery actually went in that particular case. While _era_ transports the whole narrative to a time in the past when the surgery was still to be completed, like in a flashback. Here you're emphasizing what was to be expected about the surgery prior to its taking place.

But this is just a rough explanation, and the difference between the two tenses is certainly subtle in this case. I wouldn't put it past the realm of possibility that for some native speakers _foi_ and _era_ are practically interchangeable in this kind of context.


----------



## GamblingCamel

English and Outsider > Very clearly explained.  Thank you.
I haven't yet read any fiction in PT. Once I read some stories and novels, I'll probably understand better how the préterito imperfeito is used in narrative description.


----------



## Cossaco

Oi, nickswicks!

Você usou o verto ter como haver, então se "*Tinha* (havia) uma entrevista com ele ontem, *era* (a entrevista) muito informal" - Combinando os dois verbos no *passado imperfeito*.
É comum nós trocarmos o verbo haver pelo verbo ter.

Alguns exemplos
*Houve *(*it*) uma entrevista com ele ontem, *foi* (*it*) muito informal *-* Combinou a 3ª pessoa do verbo *haver* com a 3ª pessoa do verbo *ser* no *passado perfeito*;
Eu *tive* uma entrevista com ele ontem, *foi* (a entrevista/*it*) muito informal *-* Combinou a 1ª pessoa do verbo *ter* com a 3ª pessoa do verbo *ser* no *passado perfeito*;
Eu *tive* uma entrevista com ele ontem, *fui* (eu) de carro - Combinou a 1ª pessoa do verbo *ter* com a 1ª pessoa do verbo *ir* no *passado perfeito*; 
Ele *teve* uma entrevista com ele ontem, *foi* (a entrevista) muito informal *-*  Combinou a 3ª pessoa do verbo *ter* com a 3ª pessoa do verbo *ser* no *passado perfeito*;
Ele *teve* uma entrevista com ele ontem, *foi* (ele) de taxi - Combinou a 3ª pessoa do verbo *ter* com a 3ª pessoa do verbo *ir* no *passado perfeito*.

Mais exemplos

Tinha uma festa, era legal - imperfect past
Teve/Houve uma festa, foi legal - perfect past (it's better)


----------



## makoto e toshio no rio

bhagavan dasa said:


> O que acho interessante dessa regra do "s" entre vogais ter som de "z" é que não se trata de uma convenção ortográfica como o "m" no final de palavras, senão que é um condicionamento fonológico: embora o artigo definido, plural, feminino "as" seja foneticamente /as/, se você coloca uma palavra iniciada com vogal em seguida, ele passa a ser /az/ como em: "as andorinhas".
> 
> Legal, né?  Feliz!


Sempre foi assim. Inclusive quando s/ss vs. c/ç e s vs. z era uma distinção fonêmica, os primeiros sendo ápico-alveolares e os demais, descendentes de ts e dz, sendo lâmino-alveolares. 

Interessantemente, certas pessoas em Portugal - hoje, ao menos - o pronunciam surdo, seja lâmino-alveolar, seja ápico-alveolar (o chiadinho do norte ibérico), seja palato-alveolar (o x português, menos palatalizado que o nosso).

Nossa, 2007? Será que esse usuário ainda é ativo aqui?


----------



## makoto e toshio no rio

Adicionando, já que este thread foi desterrado...

Passado perfeito soa esquisito no Brasil. Nesse contexto, geralmente usaríamos pretérito, a menos que num contexto "passado, presente e futuro", embora pretérito também soe normal. Entretanto, não é propriamente errado, pois lembro de variar, por mero tédio, usando essa maneira na terceira série sem que a professora me corrigisse.


----------



## Icetrance

I suppose it's like "O jantar era bom" vs. "O jantar foi bom." Most people, I believe, would say the second one,  although the first one (era) is possible if you want to describe how things were as they were happening; that is, you put yourself back into the moment:

O jantar era bom = Você recoloca-se nesta situacão , como eram as coisas  enquanto acontecia o evento. 

^Talvez seja errado eu.


----------



## Icetrance

Icetrance said:


> I suppose it's like "O jantar era bom" vs. "O jantar foi bom." Most people, I believe, would say the second one,  although the first one (era) is possible if you want to describe how things were as they were happening; that is, you put yourself back into the moment:
> 
> O jantar era bom = Você recoloca-se nesta situacão , como eram as coisas  enquanto acontecia o evento.
> 
> ^Talvez seja errado eu.



Estou errado ou tenho razão? Eu gostaria que um/a nativo/a de português confirmasse.

Muito obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

Não, Ice, você ainda usaria ''o jantar foi bom'' em todas as instâncias. Estou tentando me lembrar quando eu diria o 'o jantar era bom'' e não consigo nem um só exemplo de como eu usaria.


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> Não, Ice, você ainda usaria ''o jantar foi bom'' em todas as instâncias. Estou tentando me lembrar quando eu diria o 'o jantar era bom'' e não consigo nem um só exemplo de como eu usaria.



Não sei se seria possível no Brasil, mas em Portugal não é invulgar ouvir dizer algo como _'O jantar era/estava bom, mas o cozinheiro abusou da gordura' _​(repare, inclusivamente, no uso simultâneo do imperfeito e do perfeito, na linha do exemplo dado pela englishmania abaixo).


----------



## Vanda

Engraçado, que eu diria nesta situação: o jantar estava bom, mas....


----------



## Icetrance

Vanda said:


> Engraçado, que eu diria nesta situação: o jantar estava bom, mas....



Se eu dissesse, "O jantar esteve bom", que diria você nesso caso? Parece-me que todos os quatro tempos verbais se dizem, embora "foi" é o mais comum. Tentar de explicar as diferenças é onde fica o problemo, se já houve isso lol (eu já tentei um pouco).


----------



## Vanda

Sim, você pode dizer: o jantar esteve bom; mas com respeito à preferência, nós - aqui falo do Brasil - iríamos optar primeiro pelo ''estava''.


----------



## Outsider

Acho que esta outra conversa vem a propósito.


----------

